# List Of Small Leaf Plants?



## JUAN CHONG (Dec 21, 2007)

sure there is a small leave plants for nanos:
hygrophilla corymbossa compact
glossostigma elatinoides
lilaeopsis brasilensis
ricica
hemianthus callitrichoides cuba
monoselenium(pellia)
pogostemon helferi
some mosses have a great look
i hope i can help you


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Cardamine lyrata... beautiful plant, easy to grow :icon_wink


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for your replies. Some of those names I am not familiar with. I will do some research on them. Anyone else have some suggestions? Small leaf plants make nano tanks look better to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I've recently become interested in didiplis diandra, which I plan on adding to my tank soon. Here's a pic:


----------



## Reeferton (Aug 16, 2007)

I am liking the potamogeetan gayi as the background stem plant in my 2.5. It is easily trimmed, grows fast, all trimmed stems are replantable.
If you don't trim it will grow across the top of the tank and send down roots, which the fish swim through, which I think is cool.


----------

